# Getting scared and peeing/pooing



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Darcy is indoor and outdoor potty trained, and he knows to use his pee pads even after we moved their location to the bathroom. But last weekend he had a mishap when a visitor came and peed on the couch! Today, when the cleaning service came to disinfect the sofa (costing Mom a pretty penny), he got scared by the sound of the machinery and pooped on the floor again.

Is this excitable/scared peeing/pooing normal? Is there any way I can calm him down, or do puppies grow out of emotional peeing? (He is 9.5 months.)


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am not the expert so I can only share my experience. I am sure other members who know more will chime in.

When Mia was younger, she did excitable pee a lot. She never had excitable poo though. When she had excitable pee, it was usually when I would come home and she would jump for me to hold her and she peed. I was told that I should change how I react to Mia when I come home, and instead of attending to her first, I should act normal and go about my routine, wait until she calms down first, THEN tend to her. I have been following this advice and now Mia hardly ever has excitable pee when I come home. I guess the point was to make this otherwise "exciting" event not so exciting..lol..

I have heard that they eventually grow out of it as they mature as well. Hope that helped somewhat. 
Darcy is really cute! :wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Leah used to have exciteale pee too when people would come over and she greeted them. But for some reason she never did it with me. Maybe she wasn't as excited to see me :w00t: But eventually she did grow out of it on her own and she no longer does this


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 18 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819239


> . Maybe she wasn't as excited to see me :w00t:[/B]


I think you might be on to something... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use to put my scaredy cat in a crate in another part of the house. If it was something that would be in the house for a while, I'd slowly move him closer and closer. He felt secure in his crate and it gave him a gradual introduction. I also always had people ignore him - not even eye contact.


----------

